# 500 lbs. of marijuana packed in 'Little Hugs' juice boxes seized



## FruityBud (Jan 16, 2008)

Almost 500 pounds of marijuana packaged in "Little Hugs" juice boxes were seized from a truck Monday night in the northbound lanes of Interstate 17 at Union Hills,

At about 7:30 pm, a DPS officer stopped a semitractor-trailer rig for an equipment violation, according to the Arizona Department of Public Safety. 

During a search of the truck, the police officer discovered four pallets of the marijuana-filled juice boxes. The 471 pounds of marijuana has an estimated street value of $250,000, according to a police statement.

The driver of the truck, Keith Bailey, 33, was headed from Phoenix to New York State, according to police. He was arrested and booked into the Maricopa County jail.

Packaging the marijuana in juice boxes was unique, according to Sgt. Bart Massey of the Arizona Department of Public Safety Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Bureau.

   "It looks like they put a lot of work into this," Massey said in a statement.

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/0116abrk-LittleHugs0115.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*Damn another 471 pounds bites the dust. :shocked: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 18, 2008)

Makes you wonder if the driver even knew that it was there. From this bust some areas prices are about to go up again for a time too.


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

Valued at 500/ lb ,they must have known it was coming ,because I doubt they smelled it .


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn another 471 pounds bites the dust. :shocked: *


 
:holysheep: Yeah, but think of all that work too, besides the grow, packing it in those little boxes...if you got an ounce in each little juice box that's 16 per lb times 471 which equals 7536 boxes were packed and sealed, you could have made a lot of legitimate money in the time it took to do that!


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey that was comercial crud packed in mexico by members of a cartel. this ,most likely ,wasn't the first time they did this .
 I feel sorry for the driver .He's going to get nailed . If they got him for an equipment violation I would venture to quesse that he didn't know what he was hauling .Otherwise he would have made sure that he was hounds tooth clean.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 18, 2008)

At about 7:30 pm, a DPS officer stopped a semitractor-trailer rig for an equipment violation, according to the Arizona Department of Public Safety. 


Just to show U that It a MUST to KEEP ur Wheel in top Shape then there won't be any Violation.. 
Check Everything before leaving the Pick-Up Point!!
If stopping for any reason like Bathroom time,
Recheck Everything..

ALL WILL BE FINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## headband (Jan 18, 2008)

i dont smuggle drugs, but i keep my car clean, inside and out. Cops notice little things like this, and if they cant see anything suspicious inside your car, they wont have a reason to search it, keep that floor vacuumed and always a new car sent incense, people that do bad things normally have messy things, including cars.. stuff all over the car, lighters, old munchie trash, eye drops etc.. clean it out is just what i think.


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

I heard that in Georgia a reason to pull someone over on suspicion is Obeying all of the traffic rules .The rational being if you are driving so carefuly you must be up to something.Talk about a catch22
Let's face it the deck is stacked in favor of the house.


----------



## shadetree (Jan 24, 2008)

Been there, not in GA though, I had my truck searched because I was being nice and cooperative.  (After I was told to have a nice day, and return to my vehicle with my $150 ticket)


----------

